# Chimney smoke at 5am & Neighbors



## kcsmokefan83 (Sep 12, 2017)

So the every time I've lit up my charcoals in the chimney it creates an insane amount of smoke.  I've never really noticed this before because in just cooking with charcoals it's been the middle of summer day at someone else's house, so I've never really cared about the amount of smoke.  Now that I live in the suburbs and starting cooks at 5am I've seen neighbors take notice.  Some even came over and asked if there was a fire.  Nice neighbors, but I don't want to make anybody angry over it.

Is there a way to reduce the amount of smoke from the chimney when lighting up the coals?  I've read starting from the top down can really reduce the amount of smoke.  Has anyone tried that?


----------



## daveomak (Sep 12, 2017)

I have started lighting my briquette chimney on the side burner of my BBQ...    doesn't appear to be any smoke...  keep it on the burner until all the coals are white....  only takes about 5 minutes on my side burner on high....


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 12, 2017)

I used to do same as Dave , but dont have a side burner any more . Try less paper  sprayed with a small amount of cooking oil .


----------



## kcsmokefan83 (Sep 12, 2017)

Thanks Chopsaw!  I've been using Rutland fire starter squares and was thinking maybe I just needed to use one or two less, but I'm loving the idea of using the side burner.  Definitely going to try that this weekend!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 12, 2017)

This is the only way to light charcoal. Quick, efficient, no smoke

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/257071/side-light-method-for-charcoal-smokers


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 12, 2017)

Yes, torch maybe good. I use charcoal bag pieces and those really smoke bad. 5 am they should be sound asleep . Maybe light it out front so smoke blows somewhere else


----------



## kcsmokefan83 (Sep 12, 2017)

Wow Sidelight method definitely looks like something try!  Need to get me a torch though.  These are amazing suggestions.  Thanks everyone!  I'll update after this weekend with which method I tried and how it went.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 12, 2017)

KCsmokefan83 said:


> Wow Sidelight method definitely looks like something try!  Need to get me a torch though.  These are amazing suggestions.  Thanks everyone!  I'll update after this weekend with which method I tried and how it went.


They have electric blow torches too.. lol looks like a curling iron . Called a looftlighter... kamado Joe makes an electric one too..


----------



## wimpy69 (Sep 12, 2017)

Years back, saw a post and dang if I can find it. They took a tuna can, went half way with alcohol placed under your chimney. Been doin it ever since. Hot blue flame gets um going pretty fast with little smoke.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 12, 2017)

We used to make toilet paper roll stoves in coffee cans for out in the ice fishing shanty.  Soaked roll in the can with alcohol. Also wax soaked cardboard strip, rolled and stuffed into a coffee can and soaked with a bar of melted wax.


----------



## griz400 (Sep 12, 2017)

I always fill up a whole can of charcoal, with paper ... early morning smoke keeps from going to church with wife ,,, also,lets the neighbors know that we are going to burning most of the day .. some, even bring over some meat and throw it on also.. we have lived in this home a little over 17 years .. and I guess they are sorta used to it ...seems that I m not the only one burning wood and kingsford in the neighborhood ..


----------



## bluewhisper (Sep 12, 2017)

Oh I can't resist adding this: At my old house, the neighbor would start his charcoal with gasoline. No kidding, he had flames four feet tall roaring. We used to laugh at it, saying *I AM OZ THE GREAT AND POWERFUL*.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 12, 2017)

Lmao @ BlueWhisper. .. lol


----------



## jokensmoken (Sep 13, 2017)

I'm of the opinion the smoke is from the paper or accelerant you're using not the charcoal itself...
Having a similar smoke experience, I light mine on the side burner of my grill now...MUCH LESS SMOKE HOWEVER...
Be wary of the ash making a mess...I line my burner with foil for easier clean up.
You can also use the "side light" technique with your chimney starter...insert your touch into one of the air holes for 2-3 minutes then move the touch about 1/3 the distance around the bottom and repeat twice to.light the coals in three locations.
Coals will be fully ignited (depending on size and fullness of the chimney) in  about 15 minutes.

Walt.


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 13, 2017)

I too use my gas grill side burner as a charcoal chimney starter.  After a recent change in my charcoal stock, I noticed there is a big difference between the amount of smoke Kingsford Original (KBB) generates compared to my new main stock of Royal Oak Ridge briquettes.  I'm using up the last of my KBB exclusively in the Kettle.  Using the RO exclusively in my WSM. 

With a full chimney of charcoal and the side burner on high, the Kingsford puts out copious amounts of blue smoke for about ten minutes, then it disappears.  The Royal Oak puts out significantly less blue smoke for about five minutes, then disappears.  Even though the RO takes about ten minutes longer than the KBB to ash over, it smokes for a noticeable shorter amount of time.


----------



## tropics (Sep 13, 2017)

All sorts of good ideas (less the gasoline) Only kiddin BW

I had a smoke a few weeks ago was *outrageous heavy white smoke,my charcoal was a little to damp.The following day I use my gas grill to warm the charcoal.Problem solved I also have a Turkey Burner*













100_5662.JPG



__ tropics
__ Sep 13, 2017


----------



## jokensmoken (Sep 13, 2017)

Deep fryer...Great idea...again beware the ash plugging up your gas burner.

Walt


----------



## jokensmoken (Sep 13, 2017)

A little off topic but...
I've been looking at RO charcoal for my WSM but because of the inexpensive KF I haven't pulled the trigger yet.
What's your experience with RO on burn time, burn temp and ash production...more less or about the same?
I'd appreciate your feedback back.

Walt.


----------



## tropics (Sep 13, 2017)

jokensmoken said:


> A little off topic but...
> I've been looking at RO charcoal for my WSM but because of the inexpensive KF I haven't pulled the trigger yet.
> What's your experience with RO on burn time, burn temp and ash production...more less or about the same?
> I'd appreciate your feedback back.
> ...


Walt I have only used it 1 time and it is some good cooking charcoal.Ray did a write up comparing KBB and RO Ridge

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...ttes-burn-temperature-time-and-ash-comparison

Richie


----------



## jokensmoken (Sep 13, 2017)

Thanks Richie, 
That was very informative and settles it for me... I'll be stocking up on RO as the sales hit...just gotta use up the 60lb of KBB now ive got on hand...maybe on the smokey Joe or at hunt camp.

Walt.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 13, 2017)

Watch Kroger and Spartan Store sales. Same as RO. 












IMG_20170911_174831.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Sep 13, 2017


















IMG_20170831_180859.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Sep 13, 2017


----------



## jokensmoken (Sep 13, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## tropics (Sep 13, 2017)

jokensmoken said:


> Thanks Richie,
> That was very informative and settles it for me... I'll be stocking up on RO as the sales hit...just gotta use up the 60lb of KBB now ive got on hand...maybe on the smokey Joe or at hunt camp.
> 
> Walt.


I have 8 or more bags of KBB that I must use

Richie


----------



## jokensmoken (Sep 13, 2017)

I'm intentionally low knowing sales are abound this time of year...I've usually got 150-200 lb on hand because I stock up when it's cheap.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 13, 2017)

All ya alls that use a chimney to start charcoal are wasting fuel!


----------



## jokensmoken (Sep 14, 2017)

Ok...I read your post on side lighting...GREAT TECHNIQUE.
My issue is I've got a cross between a WSM and an ECB.
It's a great bullet type smoker with more components than an ECB; mainly a top vent, a bottom vent and a small ash collector but no side vents like a WSM.
As is I can get 7-8 hour burns at 220°-260° with very good temp control so I'm not willing to drill any holes for mods (yet)
I'm thinking I might be able to light the fuel in the basket with a tourch before I place the center barrel section.
Any thoughts, advice or insights before I try it Saturday on a couple chuckies I'm smoking.

Walt.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 14, 2017)

jokensmoken said:


> Ok...I read your post on side lighting...GREAT TECHNIQUE.
> My issue is I've got a cross between a WSM and an ECB.
> It's a great bullet type smoker with more components than an ECB; mainly a top vent, a bottom vent and a small ash collector but no side vents like a WSM.
> As is I can get 7-8 hour burns at 220°-260° with very good temp control so I'm not willing to drill any holes for mods (yet)
> ...


This lighting of charcoal through a vent is a form of minion using air intake to spread the heat.  You can light 6 or 8 pieces of charcoal with a torch and put them next to an empty area you leave by your intake area. Same thing. Those coals will light the others touching them.


----------



## bluewhisper (Sep 14, 2017)

I use a propane torch to light, but I don't have a chimney, just right in the firebox. These days I work in a tool store and I am FIGHTING THE TEMPTATION to get one of those bigger weed-burning torches that work with a propane tank. 20% employee discount, even. The smaller torch is adequate, but you know how boys want toys.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 14, 2017)

BlueWhisper said:


> I use a propane torch to light, but I don't have a chimney, just right in the firebox. These days I work in a tool store and I am FIGHTING THE TEMPTATION to get one of those bigger weed-burning torches that work with a propane tank. 20% employee discount, even. The smaller torch is adequate, but you know how boys want toys.


I use my weed burner to light my UDS or if I'm in a hurry and I need a super hot fire. I wouldn't do it for a long cook though. Too much fuel gets spent.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 14, 2017)

jokensmoken said:


> Ok...I read your post on side lighting...GREAT TECHNIQUE.
> My issue is I've got a cross between a WSM and an ECB.
> It's a great bullet type smoker with more components than an ECB; mainly a top vent, a bottom vent and a small ash collector but no side vents like a WSM.
> As is I can get 7-8 hour burns at 220°-260° with very good temp control so I'm not willing to drill any holes for mods (yet)
> ...


Light the charcoal through the bottom vent.

One of the things that happens when you use the torch method with the smoker intact is you are preheating the smoker. When you light the fuel outside the smoker you are wasting fuel and energy. Its all going up into the air. Then you are adding spent fuel that takes up space of where unspent fuel could be.

With the side light or torch method all of the heat and energy stays in the smoker. On one load of charcoal in the Mini-wsm or 14.5 wsm I can keep a 265°-280° pit temp for 16-18 hours. How? I'm not wasting fuel by burning most of it out of the smoker.

I'd have no problem drilling a hole in a smoker adding a ball valve if it meant I could use the sidelight method.


----------



## jokensmoken (Sep 14, 2017)

A D-DE-DEE moment... I never thought of a ball valve...
Thanks for pointing out the obvious.
I'll do the mod tomorrow before my Saturday smoke.
Thanks...I'm all about fuel conservation and longer cook times between loads of fuel.

Walt


----------



## hondabbq (Sep 14, 2017)

Mapp torch. No smoke at all.

 And really who caes if there is smoke, just toss them a couple samples of the finished product and Im sure they will go away.


----------



## kcsmokefan83 (Sep 14, 2017)

hondabbq said:


> Mapp torch. No smoke at all.
> 
> And really who caes if there is smoke, just toss them a couple samples of the finished product and Im sure they will go away.




Haha that's exactly what my mother in law said


----------



## jokensmoken (Sep 14, 2017)

That's usually my go to response to any and all objections...that or an invite right out of the gate.
Never failed yet.

Walt.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 14, 2017)

KCsmokefan83 said:


> So the every time I've lit up my charcoals in the chimney it creates an insane amount of smoke.  I've never really noticed this before because in just cooking with charcoals it's been the middle of summer day at someone else's house, so I've never really cared about the amount of smoke.  Now that I live in the suburbs and starting cooks at 5am I've seen neighbors take notice.  Some even came over and asked if there was a fire.  Nice neighbors, but I don't want to make anybody angry over it.
> 
> Is there a way to reduce the amount of smoke from the chimney when lighting up the coals?  I've read starting from the top down can really reduce the amount of smoke.  Has anyone tried that?


I'm kinda scratching my head as to why anyone is up at 5 a.m. to notice you lighting charcoal for a cook.. I would say that after a couple times they should know what is going on and get used to it.. your smoke for 10 minutes shouldn't look like a building on fire. If your neighbors are awoken from a dead sleep inside their homes by some newspaper on fire for a few minutes.. I would be surprised. I think you should just do your thing and they will know it's harmless and your just going to be smoking some food .  Anyone should be able to recognize a man's smoker lighting up and being used as a routine after a couple times.. your not annoying anyone for 10 minutes.. if you are then to bad.. lol  Those people need training.. that's all.  Anyone should be able to see what your doing or ask.. then it's all clear to them. I would just go about my business.


----------



## jokensmoken (Sep 14, 2017)

Right...all my neighbors know and are only being nosey to know what's for dinner cause they all know I don't run a half full smoker...when I fire up I've got 20 pounds of something going.


----------



## wimpy69 (Sep 15, 2017)

Dirtsailor-[One of the things that happens when you use the torch method with the smoker intact is you are preheating the smoker. When you light the fuel outside the smoker you are wasting fuel and energy. Its all going up into the air. Then you are adding spent fuel that takes up space of where unspent fuel could be.]

 Even though i dont use my torch, i've been using my ol'can w/alcohol placed in my ash drawer with my Dyna glo. Yes, preheat's smoker along with unlit briquets and wood. Really cuts down on time. Good point there.












20170914_153630.jpg



__ wimpy69
__ Sep 15, 2017


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 15, 2017)

wimpy69 said:


> Dirtsailor-[One of the things that happens when you use the torch method with the smoker intact is you are preheating the smoker. When you light the fuel outside the smoker you are wasting fuel and energy. Its all going up into the air. Then you are adding spent fuel that takes up space of where unspent fuel could be.]
> 
> Even though i dont use my torch, i've been using my ol'can w/alcohol placed in my ash drawer with my Dyna glo. Yes, preheat's smoker along with unlit briquets and wood. Really cuts down on time. Good point there.
> 
> ...



A simple can of sterno under the charcoal in the chimney.. not a bad idea [emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 15, 2017)

This is one problem I've never had a issue with. Living in the country everyone has a burn-pit in there yard and someone has bonfire going almost every weekend. The smoke from a chimney starter is going to go unnoticed(unless their hungry).

Chris


----------



## jokensmoken (Sep 15, 2017)

I, on the other hand, have the EXACT OPPOSITE situation.  There is only 10 feet between mine and my neighbor's house on one side and less than that on the other and we (we residents and home owners) are all like that for about a half mile stretch on main street...my neighbor's house to the north actually sits six inches over onto my property.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 15, 2017)

I live in a courtyard. It has 12  apartments within 60 feet [emoji]128514[/emoji]it's a square shape and one end is parking lot. We each have our own porch and entrance. Everyone shuts their Windows and will turn on the air whenever someone fires up the bbq. Lol


----------



## jokensmoken (Sep 15, 2017)

_20170915_125625.JPG



__ jokensmoken
__ Sep 15, 2017


















IMG_20170915_125519503.jpg



__ jokensmoken
__ Sep 15, 2017





My house showing the close proximity of my neighbors.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 15, 2017)

jokensmoken said:


> _20170915_125625.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol [emoji]128514[/emoji]


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 15, 2017)

Rings R Us said:


> Lol [emoji]128514[/emoji]



Got you beat though.












IMG_20170915_175102.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Sep 15, 2017


----------



## jokensmoken (Sep 15, 2017)

Lol...yup.


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 18, 2017)

Got my first window slam this morning.  I was just cleaning my WSM grates and water pan to smoke some jerky today.  Oh well. Hadn't started smoking yet.  I'll see if they like jerky.  They are relatively new neighbors.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 18, 2017)

Noboundaries said:


> Got my first window slam this morning.  I was just cleaning my WSM grates and water pan to smoke some jerky today.  Oh well. Hadn't started smoking yet.  I'll see if they like jerky.  They are relatively new neighbors.



Lmao.. bummer.. I just now got a window slam about 30 minutes ago.. I fired up the ECB and the people 2 feet away shut the Windows and fired up the a.c.. lol 












IMG_20170918_191400.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Sep 18, 2017






I'm the arrow on the left.. ECB and they are on the right. Literally 2 feet away.. lol Oh Well.  I moved my ECB off to the side so the wind wouldn't blow smoke on them.

Good thing this other apartment is empty [emoji]128521[/emoji]













IMG_20170918_192046.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Sep 18, 2017


----------



## bluewhisper (Sep 18, 2017)

I'm fortunate that no neighbors are that close. Depending on where I park the smoker, the other properties are at least 50 feet away. I've never had a problem.

In my old neighborhood, the people two doors down loved to run their fireplace and they weren't very good at it. They smoked up the neighborhood pretty well without cooking anything.


----------



## kcsmokefan83 (Sep 24, 2017)

Tried the side burner method for my cook starting late last night and that worked like a charm! Totally get the losing fuel of not doing it in the WSM itself but this method I think will get me by for now.


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 24, 2017)

Good deal ! Good lookin out for those around you . What goes around comes around .


----------

